# Cigar **** from Leaf & Ale



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Delivery from Leaf & Ale*

Just got these in from Mike @ Leafandale. The first 2 pictures are what I bought and the last picture is a few tagalongs Mike sent with my order. Thank you very much Mike :biggrin: The only downside was the package was opened at Customs in the UK and I had to pay all the applicable taxes


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice pickups....I have a V Lancero that will be fired up this week. Those triple maduros look tasty. I have to get me one of those....:dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike is good people!!! I actually need to order more CUban Roast from him!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i love some good cigar **** to start the morning


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice! Mike is top notch man!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...talk about ****...you nailed it right there...nice pickup.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great smokes, Mike is the Man


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Pickups!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

sweet selection.... crappy customs.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Ouch... the Lancero took a beating, indeed. I'll take care of that on your next order... and we'll find a way to beat customs this time.


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Bummer, don't you just love the sweet guys in customs!

Colin


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've found out(the hard way, of course). When filing out the paperwork, You list the contents as "hand made crafts", They haven't opened one since I've used that phrase. Keeping my fingers crossed. 
Nice **** Matt.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> I've found out(the hard way, of course). When filing out the paperwork, You list the contents as "hand made crafts", They haven't opened one since I've used that phrase. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> Nice **** Matt.


Thanks for the tip Gerry. The customs charges were a b*tch


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

mike is the best. nice pickups:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn nice catch, love those triple madys cant go wrong with any of your choices nice.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That sucks about customs but some nice pick ups!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet international smokes


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

paint said:


> Damn nice catch, love those triple madys cant go wrong with any of your choices nice.


Not tried the Triple Maddy's yet, but cant wait


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pick up Matthew! Love those Camacho's! They look awesome!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

what is that blue label bonus???


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

SVB said:


> what is that blue label bonus???


It is a Regalo. The house blend for Leaf & Ale. It smells delicious!! Cant wait to fire it up.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

That band looks sweet and the cigar...I think I can smell its goodness through the computer screen.


----------

